# Soliciting Opinions on Re-powering an old Coronado 25



## BBST (4 mo ago)

I recently bought a 69 Coronado 25, Wu Wei. My outboard recently went out. It did not quite fit inside the hull when raised and the previous owner cut a whole behind the traveller to accommodate it. Now, I am considering glassing over the notched stern and mounting a long shaft outboard on the stern because when I last sailed her the outboard interfered with the rudder.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

From what I can see the notched transom is factory. The simplest thing is just to find an outboard that fits properly in the factory location.

I found one pic of someone who did what you are proposing. It certainly spoils the lines of the boat, and it also will make the boat more stern heavy.









Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

I had that boat almost thirty years ago. I hung a 25 horse mariner on the stern and used it island hopping in the Virgins. I used a 25 because it was given to me. A 5hp would be plenty. 
I was advised against putting a motor in the well because it could be swamped by following seas.


----------



## BBST (4 mo ago)

Thank you for the advice. I have not made up my mind yet. I can definitely see the advantages of using a motor that fits in the well. We sailed Wu Wei from Kaneohe Bay (the east side of Oahu) to Iroquois Point (south shore of Oahu). Judging by the size of the swells we encountered, the risk of the prop coming out of the water was real. However, we had a small 6 HP Yamaha in the well and we could not lower it into a proper position because it stuck against the rudder. We made it work, but it was not ideal. We had following seas when we were riding the Molokai Express on our way around after passing Makapu, but did not get swamped. Of course, in heavy seas it could be a problem. I still have some time. I will be hauling Wu Wei out for bottom paint and any needed fiberglass work as soon as I can. I would be really interested in your experiences with the Coronado 25. Mine does not have a vang. Some people tell me it does not need one to be safe, but we ran into some issues with the boom rising and catching on the backstay when jibing in about 14 kts of wind.


----------



## garymalmgren (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi BBST
Do you know what motor was originally recommended to be fitted to the well?
That is where I would start.

As for being swamped, take a good look at the photo that ShockT posted and come to your own conclusion about how sound a stern hung outboard would be in any kind of seas.
Besides swamping you have getting it stolen, getting it sideswiped in a marina or mooring and simply having it fall off.
Find a motor to fit the well would be the best solution.
A vang is a pretty simple and cheap upgrade and probably worth it if you are running a lot.

gary


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Heavy weather should be scrupulously avoided in a 25' outboard powered sailboat. If the conditions are such that you can't keep the prop in the water while motoring to windward, then your only alternative is to sail to windward. If the conditions are such that you can't sail to windward, then your only alternative is to turn downwind. If you have to turn back to windward to enter a channel and you can't sail or motor to windward, your only alternative is to turn downwind and try to find an island, river, or a point of land where you can find shelter in its lee. In short, you're asking how to equip a boat for heavy weather that is poorly suited for heavy weather. The better choice is to check the weather before you sail, use the boat within it's limitations and, if the weather starts to turn bad, head for shelter before it becomes critical.


----------



## BBST (4 mo ago)

Sailormon6 - Great information. I really will not be going out in heavy weather, I just did not see any significant amount of water coming in through the well. I will not take the boat out in bad conditions or winds greater than about 14 knots. The technical advice is really valuable though. I would like to upgrade to a larger boat better suited for cruising, at some point. Of course, my own level of experience and skill are probably my largest hurdle in that regard.

Gary - I do not know what motor was originally recommended for the well and all queries into the question so far have gone unanswered. I plan to sail almost exclusively on the South Shore and West Side of Oahu. If there is wind and not too much swell, I will most likely be out there sailing up and down the shore or camping overnight at one of the small anchorages. Honestly, I think the best solution is still the well, but I have to see if it will work. 

Thanks again guys. Really good information and advice.


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

The boat did not come from the builder with a hole in the lazerette. . It did have a sort of indicator as to where to make a hole if you chose to install an outboard, but it would be an owner modification.

The Coronado is a very seaworthy boat. It is built heavily, as was common in the 60's. Our boat was pulled off the rocks in St. John after hurricane Marilyn. It only suffered a hole above the waterline. Ours never let us down. One might ask how your boat got to Hawaii in the first place.


----------



## BBST (4 mo ago)

My biggest problem is my lack of experience and seamanship. I am working on it. Several people in Kaneohe told me my boat is not safe offshore. Others, including licensed boat captains told me that my boat is seaworthy and strong enough to go anywhere I would like to sail it including a pacific crossing. All, I know is that I really like the boat and am going to continue to sail her and gain experience and seamanship. I am loving the ride so far and love hearing from all of you. Thank you, I truly appreciate it. 

Would any of you know where I can find parts for an old Coronado 25? I heard that the Coronado 25's weakness is its through hulls, but did not explain what the actual problem was with the through hulls. Have any of you heard anything about the boat's through hulls?

CLOSECALL, What do you think about possibly glassing over the well and mounting an outboard on the transom? I have even considered retrofitting a small inboard diesel. The folks at Beta Marine said they have a motor for around $11K.


----------



## BBST (4 mo ago)

CLOSECALL, Did you have to glass over the notch? If you did, do you have any advice? I have to decide before I haul out in the next couple of months.


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

The well on my boat was intact. My recollection is that when the hull was molded there was some imprint that indicated where a hole for an outboard lower end would go. As I said, this was 30 years ago. 

it would be easy to fill the hole.

these boats were built during the days of two stroke outboards. It might be hard to find one of today's 4 stroke motors that will fit the space


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

An outboard mounted on a bracket on the stern will be useless in any kind of sea. Will get you in and out of a marina and powering in a flat calm, but that's about it. And spending the money it would take to put a new diesel in an old boat not designed for one makes even less sense. Find a used 2-stoke outboard that will fit in the well and enjoy the boat for what it is.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

I raced on a 25 when it was new in the late 60s. ocean raced all over So Cal area it was a capable boat on the ocean. we used a 4 hp outboard in the well and never had a problem in following seas. the well had the notch so you could tip the outboard up during sailing. the well had a drop in insert when the engine was removed during racing and the engine stowed below under the cockpit . it was a pain to do the swap but it was in the name of racing. if you are sailing in big wind then you will want a vang and slab reefing and loose the roller boom idea.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Regarding parts. There probably are very few parts that are (or need to be) specific to your boat. You just need to find what fits. Installing a new inboard diesel would be the best solution, but, it will be pretty expensive. You would need to build motor mounts, and exit for the propshaft, get a shaft seal, an inboard fuel tank, vent hoses, exhaust hoses, water intake hoses, control panel wiring... you get the idea.


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

You really only have 2 choices, put an outboard in the well or on the transom. Pick one, then go sailing.
I bet a new outboard cost as much or more as the market value of this boat.


----------



## BBST (4 mo ago)

CLOSECALL - True enough. However, things cost a bit more in Hawaii. The boat did not cost me much. I plan to use it as a way to gain experience without taking much risk. I bought a new outboard to motor around in when sail power alone is not much of an option. I plan on upgrading when I feel ready to move to a little bigger, newer boat. I appreciate all the advice and comments. I have so much to learn. It is all valuable to me. Thanks again.


----------



## BBST (4 mo ago)

CLOSECALL, disregard that last reply. I got turned around. It was intended for JimsCal.


----------

